# Happy St. Patrick's Day early!



## cherylpamela66 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey, everybody! I wanted to say Happy St. Patrick's Day early  and wish you all the luck of the Irish. I am Irish, English  I am kind of a lucky charm  Wow at least almost 3 feet and still snowing, more tomorrow and Wed. I may not be online for a few days in case the power goes off. Hope not but we have a back up just in case. So far so good always grateful for electricity, food and etc. hard work pays off. I hope you all have a nice day tomorrow, I will. I love the snow! Part of our back yard, we have all sorts of birds also, quails are so cute as they all are fun to watch my cat Ginger loves watching them too through the window,
loll! Cheers!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2020)

.....and also with you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Cheryl!  Happy St. Patrick's Day to you too, stay warm and hugs for Ginger.  Wishing all a happy holiday!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2020)

They, the Government have cancelled all St Patrick's
Day Parades, over here.

I hope that you who celebrate have a nice day.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you Mike.  We traveled the UK for 2 months inh 2019.  Ireland was the best because of the super friendly folks there. Just keep away from those Cliffs of Mohr; just too many tourists there.  Best to see the Cliffs up north in Donegal.  We bought a can of Guinness so today we are going to make some Irish Stew.  I can hardly wait to eat it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes they cancelled them a couple of weeks ago, so we knew there would be no parade this year... sad but necessary...

Top O'the mornin' to ya Mike... from one Celt to another...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Mar 17, 2020)

Corned Beef on the menu today, and a drop of green food colour in a beer


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2020)

My SO and I have had our DNA tested and are both proudly Irish, but this year the best we could do is a few cookies with green icing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2020)

Lee said:


> food colour in a beer


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 17, 2020)

Wishing everyone a Happy St. Patrick's Day!!  
Don't drink and drive!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2020)

Mike said:


> I hope that you who celebrate have a nice day.


'Tis for sure

No celebrations here in Orygone...'cept in me heart


Erin go bragh!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

The corn beef our supermarket sells is so fatty but I buy it anyway. I buy several pieces because by the time I cook it and trim the fat off it looks like an overgrown red meatball. 
Its only once a year and we all love it with cabbage and boiled potatoes. 
Hopefully I'll have enough left over for a Ruben sandwich. 
Happy St. Patrick's Day to all.


----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2020)

Commiserations to all affected by the ST Patricks Day cancellations today...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2020)

They can't stop the feeling Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2020)

We enjoyed the Irish Stew although it was a bit watery.  Must of been too much Guinness & wine in the stew?  We also finished off the Guinness beer.  Bet you didn't know that Guinness has been around since 1759; that's a pretty long time.  To top it off we listened to a "Irish Rover" CD that I had recorded many years ago.  Ah!  All those lovely Irish tunes: Barley Mow, Black Velvet Band, Whiskey On A Sunday, Liverpool Lou, Lord of the Dance, The Unicorn & too many others to mention.


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I love all your awesome photos, responses  I sure found the right senior forum, a great place to be  lots of Irish love and hugs!


----------

